# 4G questions from a new marketplace?



## gti3358 (Jun 10, 2011)

4G was just turned on yesterday in my area (Buffalo, NY) and it is great when it works. I am just looking for some knowledge from experienced users to know whether or not I should call and complain about the service or give it a few days? The problems I am having are looking at this map, VZW Coverage Map my work is located right in the heart of the dark red, *4G service*. Whenever I am outside the building it works fantastic, but I start getting close to, or in, the building I lose 4G and switch to 3G. Is this something I am just going to have to deal with until 4G is everywhere around here? Should I try a different radio even though outside seems to work great? I do pick up 4G occasionally while inside work, but I can't move or else I will lose it.

My next problem is on that same map it has my house just outside the dark red area, *4G service*, and clearly inside, by a long shot, the little bit lighter red area, *extended 4G service*. I am literally a few hundred feet outside of the dark red but I cannot pull a 4G signal. It will switch to 4G sparingly, but I will not be able to access the internet which tells me it is a very weak signal. Am I just screwed being right outside but inside 4G extended? Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks guys and sorry about the rant, I just am excited to finally experience 4G daily, and want to see if I have any grounds to complain to VZW support.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

It sounds like at least at home you just dont have a high enough signal. Any time you notice something like a cause and effect relationship with position its probably that wherever you are is in a shadow

I do know that they have been having 4g problems currently i was sitting in an airport with a strong 4 bars and it kept dropping signal every 20 seconds or so. Both to 3g and to no data.

I have messed with my radios in the past and not found that it really makes too much of a difference. Other people will tell you this and that about it helping them...and maybe it does...ive just not boticed it myself. Ive also heard of damage to sim cards from untested radios.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Give it a few days. It was just turned on down here in Ft. Myers FL also, and coverage is a little spotty at the start. You work building may be interfering with the 4G signal, maybe thick walls, signal interference, things of that nature. With your house, I'm not sure, once again may be interference from something. Where I used to live up in NJ, I lived right next to a police station, and my 3G coverage was kind of horrible because of the police radio tower that they had.

You can call up Verizon and ask them about it and see what they say too. Never hurts to ask for a little information. I don't think you could complain just yet though. Give it a week and see if it improves any IMO.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, give it a little time and it will be better, I bet. What they did here in Indianapolis was about 2 weeks after it went live in the heart of the red, they turned it on for all the suburbs as well, which were in the white. From that point on, it's been all good.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

gti3358 said:


> 4G was just turned on yesterday in my area (Buffalo, NY) and it is great when it works. I am just looking for some knowledge from experienced users to know whether or not I should call and complain about the service or give it a few days? The problems I am having are looking at this map, VZW Coverage Map my work is located right in the heart of the dark red, *4G service*. Whenever I am outside the building it works fantastic, but I start getting close to, or in, the building I lose 4G and switch to 3G. Is this something I am just going to have to deal with until 4G is everywhere around here? Should I try a different radio even though outside seems to work great? I do pick up 4G occasionally while inside work, but I can't move or else I will lose it.
> 
> My next problem is on that same map it has my house just outside the dark red area, *4G service*, and clearly inside, by a long shot, the little bit lighter red area, *extended 4G service*. I am literally a few hundred feet outside of the dark red but I cannot pull a 4G signal. It will switch to 4G sparingly, but I will not be able to access the internet which tells me it is a very weak signal. Am I just screwed being right outside but inside 4G extended? Does anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> Thanks guys and sorry about the rant, I just am excited to finally experience 4G daily, and want to see if I have any grounds to complain to VZW support.


Yea Buffalo! Living in Philly now but that's where i grew up, glad to hear it finally got 4g. Lte is wonky to say the least.. given it just got turned on I'd be a little patient, it may take time to work out the kinks. It's been on here for a while now and there's still problems from time to time. There's always grounds to complain to Verizon tho . Complain about lte and the lack of gingerbread and perhaps you'll get some money off your next bill

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

